# Warning! Halos!



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, I have terrible news about halo's...

They blow your stock fuse after about a month.. I ran mine for a month, and it blew.. then i bought a new one, and it blew again... beware.. these fuses are 20bucks a pop.. and you HAVE to buy them from a nissan dealer... its FS75A.. something like that.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i doubt you need to buy them from the dealership. im pretty sure pep boys , autozone , kragen has them. Just buy the one with a little thicker wire inside you should be ok. My friend 95 civic kept blowing fuses we jes upgraded to one step higher on the fuse and it all good now. try that.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

man thats alot for a fuse.Is it the ones by the battery?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i doubt you need to buy them from the dealership. im pretty sure pep boys , autozone , kragen has them. Just buy the one with a little thicker wire inside you should be ok. My friend 95 civic kept blowing fuses we jes upgraded to one step higher on the fuse and it all good now. try that. *


isn't that a little unsafe?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no.. it just the wire in the fuse it a little thicker that about it. everything is the same.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *no.. it just the wire in the fuse it a little thicker that about it. everything is the same. *


Is the amperage the same?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think so.. cuz we just bought the fuse a lil higher as what the KRAGEN people told us. and now nothing went wrong on his lil civic.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

its the fuse that is in hte box by the battery, Labeled battery.. no gauges.. A/c... sterio.. nothing worked..


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

That freakin sucks...LOL are your connections correct??


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

well if you are going to up the amperage of the fuse, make sure you dont go TOO high, like dont give it double the amperage, cause in case of an overload, you dont want it shorting out your entire circuit.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Have seen this happen a few times when installing projectors. 
Please check your grounds. The better your grounds, the less chance of you popping fuses. Scrape away all paint to bare metal to a good grounding point. All should be okay afterwards. Have had these for about a month and a half w/ no problems.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

*no low beams*

ok.......i blew the batt fuse when wiring the halo projectors up......fixed that and checked grounds....all show OK......still have no low beams.

any ideas??


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

same with me!!!! it works for a lil bit and then my light even the one that came with the projectors become real ornage and die out!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

*no low*

Well i dont even get that.......when i hit highbeam everything lights....low beam all i get is halo and markers and fogs when that switch is on......but i get nothing out of the outside bulbs when the switch is any positions but high beam. Im thinking its a relay or internal wiring in the headlight assembly.....b/c all grounds, connectors and hookups are ok. any ideas??


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ya know....I've had mine for almost three months now and I haven't had a problem with them AT ALL. No bulb problems, no wiring issues, no fuses blown. Problem is, I can't really remember HOW I installed them. 

I just know it took me ALL day. Being slow, I guess I did something right. I actually went almost by NPM's write-up. Good luck with the rest of yall.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

the whole problem is, the wireing harness that is provided..... its not made for our cars, thus so, you have to make your own. get some 9003 female adapters, and 9004 male adapters, splice, and it plugs i just like a 9004 light bulb... screw all that relay and fuse crap. much easier this way


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

well if you dont utilize the relays and such in the projector wiring the halos are shitty looking.....all dim and such.......anyone have any real ideas about no low beams using the projector wiring???


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

*correction*

not the halos....the low and high beams.......hence why they supply a relay!!!!


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

im so upset lol to see all these problems, i just bought a pair, im about to install em, i don't want them to look crappy, i don't want to be replacing fuses n stuff...

What do you people Recommend is the absolute best way to install these things , use the wiring harness and relays and crap?? or do like the other guy said and make my own?? i want the halo to be as bright as possible, i need low beams too lol

lemme kno


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

*ok....my opinion*

Even though it didnt work for me when i did it......do it with the wiring harness. ive got the instructions from matrixracing so if you need them pm me......ill send you the same emails i got from them......there are a few things i did differently then their plans......buy a 9003 female plug to solder where the stock 9004 bulb goes. use the harness, make sure you disconnect the battery when you solder the connector to the stock wiring. Then install the harness and make sure you have good grounds.....thats important for the brightness of the bulbs. Use the matrixracing install instructions instead of the nissanperformance mag ones.....like i did which i wish i hadnt!!!!! then you wont have to remove the grille brackets and your grille will be tight and also you can convert them back easier.

Thats my opinion on projectors. Ive installed a few sets and none of them blew a fuse in a month or so.....the ones that i had most trouble with were mine and i did them not too long ago b/c matrixracing never sent me the pics for install so it was a lot harder then the hondas and such (which i installed on friends car)

Thats my 2 cents.....take it or leave it, its up to you.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Follow:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10754

Seth


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

I installed my halos in september and havent had any problems with em. I do recall someone saying they had this problem then re ground the wire and it stopped.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I just installed my halos today, man, it was the worst experience with installing anying in my car. It did not come with one adapter or any bolts. I was pissed as well because I had to break off the holders for the grill and cut some other metal because the light was not fitting properly. I was rich from nis-knack was still around, because my friend had no problems with the nis-knack version. Back to my story, now if i sell my car, i have to leave the lights in because of the brackets for the OEM grille and lights. Do i make sense or does anyone else feel me?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i feel ya bro.. i feel ya.. that the way ebay made halos are .


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

ebay halos are the same as any other halos.. they are ALL gay


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *ebay halos are the same as any other halos.. they are ALL gay *


Unless you own em...

Seth


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

...no... the light output SUCKEd... im sorry, but thats just the way mine were.. i dunno.. maybe i got some freakin rigged ass butt fucked set.. probably..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I'm gonna get em (should be here any day now) and have Hella auxiliaries for the real lighting situations. But I do agree with you that their lighting is poor. I do not reccomend them to anyone who uses them as their 'main' lighting.

Seth


----------

